# Building on (green) fire????



## LaFoto (Oct 27, 2006)

While finally (months later) working on the photos I took while we were on holidays at the end of July/beginning of August, I stumbled across this one and only now realised that this abandoned building is ... "burning"?







I find it funny how the trees that grow out of the building look like spurting flames.

Seen in the town of Brandenburg from on board our chartered yacht as we were smoothly travelling past.


----------



## Corry (Oct 27, 2006)

That's pretty cool! And you're right! They do look like flames!


----------



## oldnavy170 (Oct 27, 2006)

As soon as I seen the word green in the title I knew it was you Lafoto.  Hahahah....great photo!!!!!


----------



## Peanuts (Oct 28, 2006)

That is brilliant with the title.  Now the question is, who planted those trees?


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 28, 2006)

I don't think that anyone actually planted those, they planted themselves, which in itself is a fascinating phenomenon, I think, i.e. how fast and how effectively nature claims back its territory once man disappeared from a scene ... and this building cannot have been empty and unused for very much longer than 10 years.

What surprised me so yesterday when I stumbled across this one again is that I never realised upon TAKING it that the trees looked like flames. The association only came to me when I looked at the PHOTO again ... the original scene did not suggest this to me. I actually don't even remember WHAT exactly made me take this photo? (Which is why it absolutely counts as a mere "snapshot"!!!)


----------



## megapaws (Oct 28, 2006)

What a neat shot. I wonder how it would look in BW with the trees coloured in to look like fire. I know that I sure couldn't do that with my total lack of skills in PS... but someone could surely make it work.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 28, 2006)

Oh, I was just going to say "Go ahead and play with it" before I came to the part where you referred to your "total lack of skills in PS" - but someone may well take you up on your idea and play.


----------



## Alex06 (Oct 31, 2006)

Wow, nature will find a way, eh?


----------



## megapaws (Nov 1, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Oh, I was just going to say "Go ahead and play with it" before I came to the part where you referred to your "total lack of skills in PS" - but someone may well take you up on your idea and play.


Still no takers on trying to play with this one. That's a shame. If only I knew what to do... Maybe you should try posting it again in the challenge area (I think that's what it's called). You probably know what I mean though.


----------



## Raze (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Sirashley (Sep 13, 2008)

Raze, yours inspired me, I took the photo the other way for a different look...


----------



## Raze (Sep 13, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## 15two3 (Oct 1, 2008)

thats epic weird.


----------



## jasonkt (Oct 11, 2008)

That's a very interesting shot, how lucky!  And the PP has a lot of potential...sigh...sometimes the amount of work my photos could use just drives me nuts.  I guess that's why there's always something in the archive worth rediscovering, eh?


----------

